# Actual Color? Yellow?



## Rouleur (Mar 5, 2004)

Saw this on eBay and wasn't familiar with this color option. Typical for the bike industry. Specialized is taking advantage of previous TdF success...pandering in my opinion. I'd say keep the "all-red" American Flyers edition and lose the yellow.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...28857&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_808wt_1141


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

'Yellow jersey' is a color option on the website for the '11 Tarmac S-Works SL3 OSBB: Its also referred to as a Project Yellow bike.

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52896&scid=1001&scname=Road

I built mine up with Red LTE  Personally I love the look. To me the yellow on black looks very clean.


----------



## Rouleur (Mar 5, 2004)

*Love to see the pics!*

If you got one, could you please post? Thanks.


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

I've been meaning to post some pics. I'll do my best to get around to it soon (tm).


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

pandering? yeah, sure...whatever.

red is boring. the yellow looks good to me.


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

Its a bit dirty, as its sitting in my cube after my commute - pardon the sweaty grime.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626474903947/


----------



## o0adam0o (Jul 24, 2010)

aaric said:


> Its a bit dirty, as its sitting in my cube after my commute - pardon the sweaty grime.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626474903947/



:yikes: One day ill get this...

Untill then.. cant wait to get my white Allez Comp Compact this weekend!


----------



## Rouleur (Mar 5, 2004)

*Well done!*

Very nice build. I see you stepped up and went with the SRAM LTE black and yellow.


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

Rouleur said:


> Very nice build. I see you stepped up and went with the SRAM LTE black and yellow.


Thanks. I originally had intended to build it with 7900...but I test mounted it, and it just didn't look right. Luckily I found an LTE group at an affordable price.

I'm pleasantly surprised with the Red though. My wife inherited my 7900 stuff, so everyone is happy


----------

